# κούνια που σε κούναγε (παραδείγματα)



## Theseus (Jul 15, 2017)

These illustrations of the above idiom I find hard to translate, especially the words in bold:-

Με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι *είμαι μέσα στις θέσεις *και ότι θα ξεκινήσω κανονικά το σεμινάριο- κούνια που με κούναγε. Έρχεται η σημερινή μέρα που θα ξεκινήσει το σεμινάριο ... ούτε φωνή ούτε ακρόαση... παίρνω τηλέφωνο και η υπάλληλος μου λέει ότι είμαι στους επιλαχόντες! Κεραμίδα....
(Από φόρουμ αδιόριστων)

- Του αντιμίλησες;
- Όχι, *θα τον άφηνα*. Δε με ξέρει καλά εμένα. Δε ξέρει τι πα να πει Βίκυ. Νομίζει πως μιλάει και τρέμει το φυλλοκάρδι μου. Κούνια που τον κούναγε!
(Π. Τατσόπουλος, Οι ανήλικοι)


----------



## Neikos (Jul 15, 2017)

Θησέα, δεν νομίζω πως μπορώ να τα μεταφράσω ολόκληρα σε στρωτά αγγλικά, οπότε θα προσπαθήσω να σου εξηγήσω απλώς τι σημαίνουν οι δύο φράσεις που σε δυσκολεύουν.

Στο πρώτο παράδειγμα θέλει να πει ότι : They assured me that I am among the candidates selected to attend the seminar.

Και στο δεύτερο: "Όχι, θα τον άφηνα." --> I wouldn't let him get away with it.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 15, 2017)

That's all I wanted, thanks, Neikos. The passages now make sense. I should have asked about Βίκυ. If it is the woman 'Vicky's' name, there seems to be missing the definite article before her name. As a general rule, once I know what the obscure bits in bold mean, the rest becomes instantly clear.:)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 15, 2017)

Το άρθρο σωστά λείπει στο συγκεκριμένο είδος φράσης, επειδή μας δίνει κατά κάποιον τρόπο έναν ορισμό: «τι πάει να πει Βίκυ», «τι σημαίνει Βίκυ». Θα έλεγα ότι η Βίκυ περιγράφει τον εαυτό της εδώ σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο, σαν θεομηνία: αν βάλεις στη θέση τού ονόματος λέξεις όπως «θάλασσα», «καταιγίδα» ή «ηφαίστειο» θα δεις ότι το οριστικό άρθρο δεν ταιριάζει, επειδή δεν αναφέρεσαι σε συγκεκριμένη θάλασσα, καταιγίδα ή ηφαίστειο, αλλά στα γενικά χαρακτηριστικά αυτών των εννοιών. Η φράση σημαίνει μεν «δεν ξέρει με ποιον έχει να κάνει», αλλά γραμματικά βρίσκεται πιο κοντά στο «δεν ξέρει με τι έχει να κάνει».


----------



## sarant (Jul 15, 2017)

Οι ερωτησεις του Θησέα έχουν φοβερό ενδιαφέρον γιατι μας αναγκάζουν να ανατάμουμε πτυχές της γλώσσας που τις θεωρούμε αυτονόητες


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 15, 2017)

Πραγματικά.

Και δίνουν κάθε τόσο την ευκαιρία να μάθεις και κάτι, ακόμα και απλά πράγματα που δεν θέλεις απαραίτητα να παραδεχτείς ότι δεν τα ήξερες... Σε τακτική βάση, στη δική μου περίπτωση.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 15, 2017)

Given that Βίκυ here means, I think, Wikipedia, I presume its gender is feminine. Could there be a distinction in this case between what a woman (η Βίκη) might say & what Βίκυ i.e. Wikipedia might say? This is a very important point it seems, complicated also by the fact that slang.gr also calls Βικιπαίδεια Βικούλα:- 'Βίκυ ή Βικούλα είναι η wikipedia, η μεγάλη ηλεκτρονική διαδραστική εγκυκλοπαίδεια, σλανγκιστί. (Βικιπαίδεια, ελληνιστί (;)). Eκφράσεις: «Να ;ρωτήσουμε την Βικούλα». «Η Βικούλα είσαι ...' κλ.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 15, 2017)

Βίκυ cannot possibly mean Wikipedia here: Tatsopoulos' book was published in 1980. Βίκυ or Βίκη is a common form for Βασιλική.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks for the correction, Marinos. I should have cross checked the reference. It still leaves open the question the the lack of a definite article. I can see that in the sentence 'what does "sea" mean?' there would be no article but 'what would Viki say?' seems to be of a different grammatical order, unless the use of a nickname influences the grammar. 

In Classical Greek, according to Smyth, names of persons and places are individual and therefore omit the article unless previously mentioned or specially marked as well known: ““Θουκυδίδης Ἀθηναῖος” Thucydides an Athenian” T. 1.1, τοὺς στρατιώτας αὐτῶν, τοὺς παρὰ Κλέαρχον ἀπελθόντας, εἴα Κῦρος τὸν Κλέαρχον ἔχειν their soldiers who seceded to Clearchus, Cyrus allowed Clearchus to retain X. A. 1.4.7. But this probably is a gigantic red herring......


----------



## Marinos (Jul 15, 2017)

Theseus said:


> It still leaves open the question the the lack of a definite article. I can see that in the sentence 'what does "sea" mean?' there would be no article but 'what would Viki say?' seems to be of a different grammatical order, unless the use of a nickname influences the grammar.


Well, in modern Greek "Vicky/Viki", "Wiki" or "sea" belong to the same grammatical order. The meaning is not "you'll see what Viki might say" but "you'll see what Viki means/who Viki is".


----------



## Theseus (Jul 15, 2017)

Clear as daylight now, Marinos! The trouble is that a random sentence from an author isn't very much help out of context.


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2017)

...
Theseus, try this for a similar syntax and meaning: "Θα δει τι εστί βερίκοκο", i.e. I'll show him what's what.

ΦΡ _θα σου δείξω / θα σου μάθω τι θα πει / τι εστί βερίκοκο_, για απειλή.

When I break the bough
The cradle will fall
And down will fall baby
Cradle and all

Apricot Vicky rocks the cradle.


----------



## Theseus (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks, 'Man. I was beginning to wonder whether I should have asked the Βίκυ question in the first place! If I'd got the point about τι θα πει in the first place, as the good duke had explained it, I might not have floundered around so much. Your illustrative phrases are.very useful. :)
As to the nursery rhyme, I have always thought that the baby in the tree top is not a human one but a bird & the cradle is its nest. To me, that made much more sense but probably because I lacked imagination.......


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2017)

I was about to say that perhαps you would understand it better if you think: 
Θα του δείξω εγώ. Δεν ξέρει τι εστί Βίκυ. 
Δεν ξέρει τι θα πει Βίκυ = he doesn't know what Vicky means/ is 
Δεν ξέρει τι θα πει η Βίκυ = he doesn't know what Vicky will say


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2017)

Theseus, you surely are aware of the mess involving the written form of Greek female pet names ending in |i| (like Βίκυ or Βίκη). Read here.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2017)

Theseus said:


> - Του αντιμίλησες;
> - Όχι, *θα τον άφηνα*. Δε με ξέρει καλά εμένα. Δε ξέρει τι πα να πει Βίκυ.



Δεν βλέπω να σχολιάσατε το περίσσιο κόμμα μετά το «Όχι». Καλύτερα:
*Όχι θα τον άφηνα!*

Από το ΛΚΝ:

σε αντιθετική σύνδεση (άρνηση στο β' μέλος), συνήθ. ύστερα από καταφατική πρόταση, εισάγει πρόταση προς το νόημα της οποίας εκφράζει ο ομιλητής έντονη αποδοκιμασία: _Να κάθεσαι μέσα και να διαβάζεις· όχι να βγαίνεις και να ξενυχτάς_, δεν είναι σωστό να ξενυχτάς, να μην ξενυχτάς. _Πρέπει να διαβάζετε από τώρα και όχι να περιμένετε τις παραμονές των εξετάσεων_, και να μην | σε λόγο γοργό και με έμφαση μπορεί να λείπει ο σύνδεσμος _και_: _Πρέπει να καμαρώνουμε (και) όχι να κλαίμε._ | (προφ.): _Πήγα μόνος μου και ρώτησα· όχι θα περίμενα να με ενημερώσουν, _σιγά να μην περίμενα, δεν ήμουν χαζός να περίμενα. | (έκφρ.) _όχι, θα κάτσω* να σκάσω. όχι παίζουμε_*.​
Βέβαια, και το ΛΚΝ, εκεί που θέλω να μου σταθεί, πάει και κοτσάρει ένα άχρηστο κόμμα (στο «όχι θα κάτσω να σκάσω»). Όμως το λέμε και:
Όχι που θα κάτσω να σκάσω.
Σιγά μην κάτσω να σκάσω.

Αντίστοιχα στο κείμενο του Τατσόπουλου:
Όχι που θα τον άφηνα!
Σιγά μην το άφηνα!

(Για να δείτε τι θα πει nickel... :) )


----------



## Theseus (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks, SBE, for simplifying so well the difference between η Βίκυ & Βίκυ in this context. Thanks, Earion, for referring me to the relevant link on translatum (Γενικές γυναικείων ονομάτων σε υ) by banned8, which was very interesting & illuminating. Thanks finally to Nickel for pointing out all that information about όχι θα as well as everything else pertinent to my inquiry.:):)


----------

